# Penelope & Raven ♡



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

Figured I'd post some recent pictures of my girls for you guys to see!

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## NFCHedgie (Jul 12, 2016)

They are gorgeous! Love their names, especially Penelope!


----------



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

Thank you! I try to pick cool names for my animals. Because they all are uniqe in their own way!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

They're stunning!


----------



## GreySquirrelKnits (Sep 29, 2016)

Beautiful girls!! Every pic I see makes me want one so much more! I hope I have patience to wait till breeder has one for me.


----------

